# USA Pro Cycling Challenge routes



## wiz525 (Dec 31, 2007)

I just posted this in the pro cycling forum, but it's applicable here as well. They released the routes today. Selfishly, i'm bummed that they left out Boulder County for the last stage, but I'll definitely make it down to Golden/Denver for the Lookout Mtn climb and the finish. Hope to make it to some mountain stages as well.

http://www.usaprocyclingchallenge.com/route/


----------



## Bulldozer (Jul 31, 2003)

I might go to stage 2 from Gunnison to Aspen. I was thinking about camping out on Independence Pass.


----------



## PDex (Mar 23, 2004)

Breckenridge will be a zoo. 

I'll set up on Swan Mtn - big attacks there.


----------



## wks9326 (Apr 24, 2004)

I'm going to watch them head over Rabit Ears pass on their way out of Steam Boat. I was a little dissapointed in the routes. There was not one mountain top finish and none of the days looked all that hard for a pro. Maybe they need to make it easy, for the big guys, to get the big names to come post Tour?


----------



## PDex (Mar 23, 2004)

wks9326 said:


> I'm going to watch them head over Rabit Ears pass on their way out of Steam Boat. I was a little dissapointed in the routes. There was not one mountain top finish and none of the days looked all that hard for a pro. Maybe they need to make it easy, for the big guys, to get the big names to come post Tour?


Colorado State Patrol had a lot say on road closures, etc. A mountain top finish would likely have required shutting down the road on the preceding night. The race is big, but not as big as all the out of staters driving their Winnebagos to campgrounds all over the state. 

I think the race organizers somewhat missed the mark on the race. Most Front Range school districts go back to school a week (or more) before the race and the sport misses out on exposure to these younger kids.


----------



## 2wheelsnotfour (Aug 18, 2010)

Maps.Google.com shows what appears to be a dirt road linking Royal Stage Coachman Blvd with Swan Mountain Road. Does anyone know if it would be feasible to park along that dirt road the morning of stage 5 and hike to a spot on Swan Mountain Road to watch the race?


----------

